# can int'l students work before classes start?



## precious_chua (Jun 10, 2013)

hi everyone!

my first time posting a thread. i hope you are all doing fine, but i just have a few questions i wanted to ask:

1. can i work in Australia even if my classes hasn't started yet? i will be taking Grad Cert in Commerce & Masters in Commerce at Charles Sturt Uni. my start date would be on Nov 11 and I am planning to go in Australia by October, maybe before my birthday.

2. i heard that everybody is saying that students can only work 40hrs/FN, what would happen if it is exceeded? do DIAC take this matter seriously?

thanks a lot! i hope someone will reply


----------



## TCPtraining (May 23, 2013)

thats true you can only work 40 hrs a fortnight, and most employers will refuse to give you any more than that just to cover themselves. If you need more than that you can split your time between a cash in hand job and an on the books job and do quite well.


----------

